# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  American Affordable Aircraft (ААА) Vision

## Марат

American Affordable Aircraft (ААА) Vision, 1:72, самоделка
История прототипа:
"Самолет AAA (American Affordable Aircraft) Vision был создан в США конструктором Стивом Рамом. Это была не сложная по конструкции модель, которую мог собрать даже начинающий авиалюбитель. Первым прототипом самолета (N96HR) поднялся в воздух в 1996 году. После испытания планера он использовался как опытный самолет для создания разных видов трехопорного шасси, которые сейчас поставляются сборщикам этого самолета. Его цена, по данным производителя, составляла не более 6000 USD.
Vision продается фирмой "American Affordable Aircraft Inc." как спортивный двухместный самолет относительно высокого класса, который можно собрать, пользуясь подробной инструкцией с помощью готовых компонентов и сборочных единиц. Одной из причин растущей популярности самолета является то, что при стандартной ширине кабины 1,02 м он имеет дополнительные 10 см ширины, что очень важно для пассажиров крупного телосложения.
AAA Vision представляет собой свободнонесущий моноплан с низко расположенным крылом, целиком выполненный из композиционных материалов. Экипаж размещается в кабине рядом друг с другом, доступ в самолет осуществляется через фонарь кабины, откидывающийся вперед или в сторону; другие особенности фонаря зависят от назначения самолета или желания покупателей - авиалюбителей. Крыло может быть стандартного типа (5Р) или удлиненного (ЕХ), что добавляет к размаху 1,42 м. Механизация крыла включает в себя элероны и закрылки. Хвостовое оперение состоит из стабилизатора с рулем высоты и киля с рулем направления. Шасси неубираемое, со стандартным хвостовым колесом и отдельными основными стойками, выступающими из-под фюзеляжа в стороны и немного назад и установленными на линии силового шпангоута крепления двигателя. Трехопорное шасси было опробовано на первом прототипе самолета. С некоторыми изменениями оно сейчас и используется. Основные стойки расположили чуть ближе к задней части, все три стойки шасси отклонили назад. Опытный образец впервые поднялся в воздух с 98-килограммовым двигателем Subaru мощностью 100 л. с. (74,60 кВт) и двухлопастным винтом. Можно установить двигатель Lycoming O-320 с увеличенной массой до 136 кг и мощностью до 160л.с. (119кВт).
В 2007 году сразу четыре самолета получили гражданские регистрации - N96HR, N2VN, N129DC, N115FS. На сегодняшний день самолет продается в трех основных модификациях - Vision SP, EX, LSA".
Прототип...

----------


## Марат

Модель сделана за пару часов...

----------

